# Eagle Lake Ontario



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

recieved a note and pics from my Spoonplugging mentor and friend Jerry Borst of Chicago.
He and 2 Others have been up to Eagle Lake, Muskie Pike and Walley fishing.
What follows is his note and pics

"Hal,
If like previous years, they won't leave until the weather runs them off!"

If it were only true, maybe some day.

John is exactly correct, we do what do. We do what needs to be done 100% of the time. There are always obstacles along the way, they're expected. Sometimes we make the right decisions during a fishing day and sometimes not. Last year we went to Leach and Mille Lac lakes in Minnesota and caught only 2 muskies the entire 8 days doing what we do. Enjoy it when it's good and persever when its not.

Day 7

Chris caught a couple more to 42" before being forced to get off the water and comply with the covid police. Such BS!
Paul and I grinded out 6 more muskies bringing our total between the 2 boats to* 60 muskies* landed. In a 1 hour window today there were 6 that hit our lures but only 2 of them stuck. Paul says he going to have bad dreams about 1 of them...









There was No major or minor, or minor-major during that time period for the moon followers out there lol! Tomorrow we'll switch lakes once again and target walleyes and maybe sm; we'll see how that goes.

Buck Perry and all the spoonpluggers including John Bales and Terry O'Malley deserve the credit for making catches like these possible, thank you!
2 more days to go... 










Hal


----------

